# EA : لو حد نداك اعمل مش سامع برضاك



## Amirali1383koohi

مرحبا مرة أخرى لكم جميعا الأصدقاء الأعزاء.
 لدي سؤال مرة أخرى
من فضلكم ترجموا الجملة التالية إلى الفصحى 
(يرجى كتابة الكلمة (برضاك) باللون الأحمر إو لون آخر )

لو حد نداك اعمل مش سامع برضاك 

 شكرا لكم مقدما كالعادة


----------



## Hayallah

إذا ما نادى عليك أحدٌ، تظاهر بأنّك لم تسمع، رجاء!

If somebody called you, act as if you did not hear, please


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

شکرا لکم کثییرا ، من الممکن أن تقول لی الکلمه (برضاک) بالفصحی ؟
یعنی أنا أرید ترجمه الکلمه (برضاک) بالفصحی


----------



## nazimou11

أعتقد برضك هي أيضا بالفصحى


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

nazimou11 said:


> أعتقد برضك هي أيضا بالفصحى


شكرا لك ، انا بحثت عن معناها في الغوغل و وجدت هذا 
برضاك : With your consent
هل هذا الترجمة صحيحة في رأيك ؟


----------



## elroy

No, in this context it means “please.”


----------



## nazimou11

elroy said:


> No, in this context it means “please.”


 Really!?


----------



## nazimou11

Amirali1383koohi said:


> شكرا لك ، انا بحثت عن معناها في الغوغل و وجدت هذا
> برضاك : With your consent
> هل هذا الترجمة صحيحة في رأيك ؟



بِرِضِاكْ means with your consent.

بَرْضَّكْ و حرف الضاد ينطق دّ تقريبا means something else. In my opinion, it means "also" in this context. Is this Egyptian Dialect?

To be honest, this sentence doesn't make sense to me! Can you tell what do you want to say?


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

nazimou11 said:


> بِرِضِاكْ means with your consent.
> 
> بَرْضَّكْ و حرف الضاد ينطق دّ تقريبا means something else. In my opinion, it means "also" in this context. Is this Egyptian Dialect?
> 
> To be honest, this sentence doesn't make sense to me! Can you tell what do you want to say?


I heard that sentence in Tamer Hosny's song (یا أنا یا مفیش). And I'm sure it's in the Egyptian dialect!!


----------



## nazimou11

نعم هذا المغني مصري. لقد إستمعت للأغنية، إنه يقصد أَنه يجب على حبيبته أن لا تكلم أو تلتفت لأحد غيره و هذا من دون أن تغضب أو تمتعض (برضاها).


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

nazimou11 said:


> نعم هذا المغني مصري. لقد إستمعت للأغنية، إنه يقصد أَنه يجب على حبيبته أن لا تكلم أو تلتفت لأحد غيره و هذا من دون أن تغضب أو تمتعض (برضاها).


Thank you   
But unfortunately, I still didn't understand the meaning of the word (برضک).
Does this word mean (also) or (please) in this context?


----------



## Sun-Shine

برضاك : willingly, one's own free will.


----------



## nazimou11

Sun-Shine said:


> برضاك : willingly, one's own free will.


----------



## nazimou11

Amirali1383koohi said:


> Thank you
> But unfortunately, I still didn't understand the meaning of the word (برضک).
> Does this word mean (also) or (please) in this context?




No, بِرِضِاكْ  does not mean please or also. It means you're doing something by choice/you're not forced to do it.

 "بَرْضَّكْ و حرف الضاد ينطق دّ تقريبا is Egyptian dialect and I think it means also. Sun-Shine, do you agree ? 

You're welcome Amirali


----------



## Sun-Shine

nazimou11 said:


> "بَرْضَّكْ و حرف الضاد ينطق دّ تقريبا is Egyptian dialect and I think it means also. Sun-Shine, do you agree ?


Yes,  برضَك = بَرْضُه/برضو means "also" in some contexts.


----------



## cherine

Hi,

Just to clarify something that seems to confuse some of you, the word discussed in this thread is bereDaak بِرِضاك (the first or the second kasra is usually dropped when speaking fast or singing, giving berDaak or breDaak) which is the word رِضا (acceptance, willingness) preceded by the preposition ب (with) and followed by the pronoun ك (your). So it's literally "with your willingness", or more naturally: willingly (no one is forcing you).
It's like the word bemazaagak بمزاجك.

The other word some of you brought up barDo is a totally different word. Some people pronounce it with a ض (which in Egyptian Arabic sounds like an emphatic د) while others pronounce it with a د, and this is why you can see it written in different ways برضو، بردو and some people pronounce it bardak/barDak بردك/برضك. I don't know its origin, but it's not related to رضا.


----------



## Hemza

cherine said:


> I don't know its origin, but it's not related to رضا.



From Turkish _birde_ I think (not sure of the script though)


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

ألف شکر لیکو جمیعاً ع المساعده و التوضیح


----------

